# sore boobs ovitrelle



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I'm in my 2 ww so going a bit mad by now... 
I read loads about sore boobs which can be triggered by ovitrelle injection...?
How long does it take to get the Ovitrelle out of your system or therefore your boobs "calm" down a bit?
I know sore boobs can also be caused by pessaries which makes the whole spiel not really easier....
I got sore boobs (but no other signs....  and had my ovitrelle on 28.03. at night and will try to stay   )
Every day is an emotional gamble, sometimes really positive, other days tearful, aaaaaaah the 2ww madness!!!
Just soooooo hoping for a    
Thank you for any comments and good luck to everyone out there,

Lots of Love,
Aloe xx


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Aloe,

After the ovitrelle my boobs were so sore I had to wear a bra to bed to stop them moving!!  This carried on for about 10 days after and then calmed down. Have been on progesterone since ET and boobs are nowhere near as sore on that - although getting sorer again now!

Good luck with your treatment and   

Sarah XX


----------



## tinydancer811 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi sweetie, 
Try not to read too much into it.  I had sore boobs with a BFP and sore boobs with a BFN.  They were caused by the pessaries my Dr said.  True, it is one of the many symptoms of pregnancy but I made a big mistake of pinning my hopes on it a couple of cycles ago and got really disappointed.  We analyse every single thing our body does on the 2ww unfortunately, horrible isn't it!?!
Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Ovitrelle (like Pregnyl) is a form of HCG hormone, which is basically the same as released from the implanting/implanted embryo which is why is can cause pregnancy like symptoms.

It can stay in your body for _up to_ 14 days. I've used Pregnyl once (for 1st IVF) and then have used Ovitrelle for all fresh IVFs as trigger before EC, plus used it as trigger on 1st "natural" FET and then 2 shots of it during 2ww of 2nd "natural" FET as support (rather than trigger)...so have used quite a few times now ! It can cause so many pg like symptoms, including boobs so swollen, sore and tender (with very sensitive nips)...and yep, the progesterone support can also cause sore boobs (amongst a numbe of other symptoms!)

Pregnyl has an approx elimination half life of around 33 hrs, Ovitrelle is approx half life of about 30 hrs

It's approx 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection or approx 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/hcgshot.html

Also just to remember that it can cause a false positive on a pg test so try to avoid testing early.

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

